# Coole neue T-Shirts im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Coole neue T-Shirts im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Coole neue T-Shirts im PCGH-Shop [Anzeige]


----------



## Manny G. (23. Januar 2010)

War-Peace! Saugeil!


----------



## Xel'Naga (23. Januar 2010)

Mir gefällt keines davon


----------



## night-ger (23. Januar 2010)

Schrödingers Katze 
Dead or Live
​


----------



## PrussianPride (23. Januar 2010)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt keines davon



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Die sind alle nicht so berauschend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2010)

Ich würde nicht mal eins geschenkt nehmen.


----------



## Cosaks (24. Januar 2010)

Danke das meine Kritik nicht angenommen wurde und statzdessen mein Beitrag gelöscht wurde


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Januar 2010)

Da war kein Hauch von Kritik zu sehen.

btw. find ich die Sprüche/Bilder auch allesamt sehr langweilig. Weshalb wurde eigentlich von dem Contest von damals noch nichts umgesetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> btw. find ich die Sprüche/Bilder auch allesamt sehr langweilig. Weshalb wurde eigentlich von dem Contest von damals noch nichts umgesetzt?


 
Welchen Contest meinst du?


----------



## Cosaks (24. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Da war kein Hauch von Kritik zu sehen.
> 
> btw. find ich die Sprüche/Bilder auch allesamt sehr langweilig. Weshalb wurde eigentlich von dem Contest von damals noch nichts umgesetzt?




   Natürlich war das Kritik, zwar nicht sehr direkt aber mit ein wenig Fantasy versteht man was ich gemeint habe. Wenn Kinder oder Jugendliche sich sowas kaufen werden Sie als Opfer abgestempelt, war also nur als Warnung gedacht.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Januar 2010)

Meinst du mit Opfer = Geek? 

@Quanti: Es gab mal nen Contest, bei dem sich hier die User Sprüche ausdenken sollten. Der beste Spruch -sofern er es in den Verkauf schaft- kommt dann auf ein Shirt, welches bei 3Dsupply dann verkauft wird.


----------



## Cosaks (24. Januar 2010)

ähm nein 

eher Leute die gemoppt werden und sehr wohl was dafür können, z.B. son Shirt anziehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> @Quanti: Es gab mal nen Contest, bei dem sich hier die User Sprüche ausdenken sollten. Der beste Spruch -sofern er es in den Verkauf schaft- kommt dann auf ein Shirt, welches bei 3Dsupply dann verkauft wird.


 
Ja, genau, stimmt, da war doch mal was. Hab da sogar mit gemacht aber nie wieder davon gelesen. 
Ist wohl doch eingestampft worden.


----------

